# Has anyone heard of this vendor?



## cypriloveium (Dec 26, 2006)

Hi all,
Has anyone ever bought plants (or other items) from a vendor in NY called "A Bird's Home" and/or "Woodside gardens"? They have 5 year old Reginae for sale on eBay that they'll ship in April. Maybe I'm paranoid but I hesitate to pay for something 4 months in advance when their listed address is a P.O. box. (It also doesn't boost my confidence that both the text in their listing and a photo is copied from Vermont Ladyslipper's website.) They claim to have close to 1500 of these for sale. They usually sell birdhouses and since none of their Reginae are being shipped till April there is no feedback from prior buyers.

Also, where should I be posting this type of post? (Its topic is cypripedium so it sort of fits, but its not a photo.) My apologies if this is the wrong place.

Thanks!
Helen


----------



## kentuckiense (Dec 26, 2006)

I don't think there is a problem with posting here instead of the vendor forum. There aren't very many Cyp people here so I figure it would probably be ok if most of our posts are in here and easier to view.

Several orchid breeders/propagators (Antec, Acker, etc.) allow those that purchase wholesale from them to use their photos. I'd suggest emailing the VT Ladyslipper Company and asking if these people purchased from them. That may solve it outright.

I'm leaning towards this vendor being legitimate(at least in terms of Cypripediums; I can't speak for the other wildflowers they offer). The plants seem to all be uniform in age -- near blooming size. I'm sure you can investigate some more. Email them, ask them how they got them, etc. If they don't know the ins-and-outs of Cyp propagation or say a reputable vendor you can double check, then they may be fishy.

Also, I'd just like to say that I think it's great that you're making sure the plants you're getting are seed propagated. The rest of us Cyp enthusiasts thank you!


----------



## cypriloveium (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks for the advice. I think I'll follow your suggestion and ask where they got their seedlings. I'll assume they didn't grow them from seed themselves since from their websites it seems that they are re-sellers for a lot of different items, rather than manufacturers. They can always correct me.

I hope they turn out to be OK. Their plants are a little younger and hence a little cheaper. That way if I kill them I won't feel so bad, and if they live, I'll be so happy I won't mind waiting a season for them to bloom. I'm generally bad at the whole delayed gratification thing, but growing slippers is training me well! 

-Helen


----------



## cypriloveium (Jan 2, 2007)

*I just love "non answer" answers*

Well I e-mailed them and asked where they got their seedlings and this is the extent of their reply on that point.

"We puchase vitro plants from several labs in the US and Canada."

Not particularly informative.

I doubt that the plants are wild collected, if only because one would be hard pressed to find 1500 wild Reginae, but their reply doesn't inspire confidence.

I'm also a little hesitant because you have to purchase now and trust that you'll get the plants come spring. If they sold all of them they'd have $30,000before shipping even one plant. They have good feedback, (but that's all from birdhouses.)

Sigh, I think I'll wait and hope they keep the listing up 'till spring. Maybe they'll have some feedback on these by then.

-Helen


----------



## gonewild (Jan 2, 2007)

cypriloveium said:


> Well I e-mailed them and asked where they got their seedlings and this is the extent of their reply on that point.
> 
> "We puchase vitro plants from several labs in the US and Canada."
> 
> Not particularly informative.



It is not unusual for a vendor to not reveal their source of products, so don't hold that against them.



> I doubt that the plants are wild collected, if only because one would be hard pressed to find 1500 wild Reginae, but their reply doesn't inspire confidence.



They state in their description the plants are lab grown from seed. So they won't say anything different.



> I'm also a little hesitant because you have to purchase now and trust that you'll get the plants come spring. If they sold all of them they'd have $30,000before shipping even one plant. They have good feedback, (but that's all from birdhouses.)



The Ebay price is half of what they offer them for on their website. But their website description is just a copy of their Ebay description with a higher price inserted and still refering to the special low price. They may not even have the plants themselves but rather have a "supplier". You might ask the seller to provide images of the plants actually growing to see if they actually have them.



> Sigh, I think I'll wait and hope they keep the listing up 'till spring. Maybe they'll have some feedback on these by then.



Buying and paying in advance on Ebay is not such a good idea unless you have 100% confidence in the seller. You would have no buyer protection from Ebay or Paypal by the time the plants were shipped.
You really arn't saving enough to make it worth the risk unless you are buying a lot of plants.


----------



## Bob Wellenstein (Jan 3, 2007)

If you have doubt about a vendor ask for their State Agricultural permit number, it is at least a first level indicator of legitimacy. Second, even though eBay does not allow a vendor to post a phone number or address, you can use the contact system to request them in advance. I would not buy from a vendor that will not give you a physical address and phone number.


----------

